# Vorstellung



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2010)

Mein erster Teich war ein Planschbecken auf einem Dachgarten im Haus meiner Eltern. Es lebten darin eine __ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte, die damals noch frei ohne Cites( gab es noch gar nicht) verkauft wurde. Damals gab es m.W. noch nirgends Wasserpflanzen zu kaufen. Als das so langsam begann war ich "Lieferant" bei einigen  "Gartencentern" bis diese alles schön mit Bildetiketten haben wollten.  Meinen nächsten Teich baute ich in einer Kleingartenkolonie aus Beton mit Maschendrahtresten als Armierung, (spezielle Teichfolien gab es noch nicht) von kopfschüttelnden Nachbarn misstrauisch beäugt. Der Teich hatte zwei "Inseln" Hier zwei Bilder vom Anfang der 70er:

    

Mein zweiter Teich war auch aus Beton (10x6m) aber im eigenen Garten. Er war auch zu 2/3 ein Badeteich für meine Kinder. Er wurde 1978 erstellt.

       

Hier die beiden größeren Teiche an meinem jetzigen Wohnplatz (Foliengröße je 8x6m) Etwa ab 1985

     
  

Auch diese Fotos liegen schon 20 Jahre und mehr zurück, sie sind von schlechten Dias kopiert. Aber damals war der Blick auf die Teiche noch relativ unverstellt.

Nun zu mir: ich bin 67, Rentner, verheiratet und habe folgende Hobbies: Aquaristik, Fotografie, Garten, Reisen. Dies ist eine alphabetische Reihenfolge, die nichts über die Rangfolge aussagt.
Meine Teichphilosophie ist so viel Natur und so wenig Technik wie möglich. Dank guter Beziehungen zu Botanischen Gärten hatte ich zeitweise zweihundert verschiedene Teich- und Sumpfpflanzen. (Wildformen, keine Zuchtformen) Einige bin ich nie wieder los geworden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Wolfgang,

willkommen hier im Forum! Sehr schön sind deine Teiche und ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, dass du in den 70er noch schief angeschaut wurdest mit deinem Teich. Meine vis-a-vis-Nachbarn haben auch seit über 20 Jahren ihren Teich und waren in unserer Siedlung auch als Spinner und Hippies verschrien, die ihren Garten "verwildern" lassen  Zum Glück hat sich das heute geändert und mit einem Teich wird man jetzt nicht mehr schief angeschaut sondern schon eher beneidet, vor allem, wenn man noch drin schwimmen kann auch.
Ich finde deine Einstellung "so viel Natur und so wenig Technik wie möglich" ganz toll 
Auch wenn dein Teich jetzt schon ziemlich zugewachsen und "verstellt" ist, wäre es ganz toll, wenn du uns ein paar aktuelle Bilder zeigen könntest. Muss ja nicht die Gesamtansicht sein, auch Detailfotos wären interssant, gerade bei so alten Teichen, das ist für viele hier sicher von Interesse, da doch die meisten hier eher junge Teiche haben.


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Servus Wolfgang

Herzlich Willkommen

Schön das du zu uns gefunden hast 

Deine Teich waren ja Pioniersarbeit .... 

und ich finde deine Einstellung ...



> Meine Teichphilosophie ist so viel Natur und so wenig Technik wie möglich.



Hervorragend und ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack 

Na dann viel Spaß hier bei uns noch .....


----------



## Turbo (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Wolfgang

Herzlich Willkommen.
Danke für die Fotos.


Habe eines gesehen, da hat es in mir gedacht, genau so möchte ich den Teichrand bei mir hinkriegen.

Schön  verwachsen und dennoch keine Algenbrühe. Das ist garnicht so einfach hinzukriegen. 
(hatte schon meine ersten Rückschläge mit Optimierungspotenzial)

Stelle doch noch einige Fotos ein.


----------



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hi Turbo

Bis der Rand so schön zuwächst dauert es ein paar Jahre. Aber wenn man mit den Pflanzschalen beginnt, wie ich es in einem anderen thread beschrieben habe, kann man manchmal schon nach einem Jahr auf die Schale verzichten und den Wurzelballen direkt auf den Teichrand setzen, evtl. mit unverrottbarer Schnur gegen Abrutschen gesichert, aber so, dass ein Teil ins Wasser eintaucht. Dann kann aber auch leider passieren, dass durchsetzungsstarke Pflanzen andere verdrängen oder die Kapillarsperre durchbrochen wird. Das ist bei mir der Fall. Aber da ich genügend Grundwasser und einen Brunnen habe, gleiche ich das mehr als aus. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hexe_Mol (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

hallo wolfgang 

:willkommen hier im forum bei den "pfützenverrückten", schön, dass du hierher gefunden hast! 

ich finde es faszinierend zu sehen, wie sich deine "teichbaukarriere" im laufe der jahre entwickelt hat und wie du anfangs schon mit einfachsten mitteln schöne, naturnahe teiche hinbekommen hast! 



> Meine Teichphilosophie ist so viel Natur und so wenig Technik wie möglichMeine Teichphilosophie ist so viel Natur und so wenig Technik wie möglich




nach dieser philosophie haben wir unseren teich auch angelegt,  
allerdings ist der mit knapp 1 jahr noch ein "baby", ich hoffe er wird mal so "natürlich und in die umgebung passend" aussehen, wie deine teiche!  auch mich würden fotos aus der "neuzeit" sehr interessieren, es ist bestimmt interessant zu sehen, wie sich dein heutiger teich entwickelt hat! vielleicht magst du uns ja auch noch ein bisschen was für seine bewohner erzählen?


----------



## Limnos (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hi

Dem Wunsch nach neueren Bildern komme ich gerne nach, zumal ich einen alten Teich, dessen Folie zu viele Löcher aufwies, erneuert und gleichzeitig erweitert habe. Bei dem alten Teich waren die Löcher von einer Pflanze verursacht worden, der ich dies nie zugetraut hätte: dem Acker-Schachtelhalm. Zumindest wuchs er aus den Löchern der schon ziemlich spröde gewordenen Folie heraus. Der Teich ist jetzt einige Wochen alt, aber ich konnte ihn von Anfang an mit kräftigen, großen Pflanzen aus dem alten, bzw. aus anderen Teichen bestücken. Der Teich ist in einem Vorgarten, der gegenüber dem Straßenniveau ca70 cm höher liegt. Der Grund dafür liegt in einem Schutzbunker aus dem Krieg, der durch Anschüttung zum Verschwinden gebracht wurde, nachdem man die höheren Aufbauten weggesprengt hatte. Auf Bild 3 sieht man ein Gitter, hier war einer der Notausgänge des Bunkers. Dadurch und durch einen Strauch hat der Teich die Form eines unvollständigen U´s 

            

__ Wasserknöterich (Polygonum amphibium)               Heidelibelle                Lobelie​

     

Feenmoos (Azolla) __ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum aquaticum) Habichtskraut (Hieracium caesium)​

    

Sumpf-Storchenschnabel (Geranium palustre)
PS. Wie verhindert man, dass Bilder. die man gelöscht hat, weil sie doppelt waren, doch noch ercheinen?


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch von mir ein :willkommen
So wie es sich liest, bist Du ein richiger Pionier in Sachen Teich. Schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast


----------



## axel (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Wolfgang

Von mir nun auch erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen

:willkommen

Du bist mir ja schon wegen Deiner tollen Fotos aufgefallen 
Hab aber Deine Teichvorstellung wegen Zeitmangel noch nicht entdeckt.
Einen schöner Teich den Du da angelegt hast .
Das Du so eine große Pflanzenvielfalt hast find ich toll. 
Sollte mal was zuviel sein nehm ich gern etwas.
Ein Tip hab ich für Dich . Die roten Ziegeln die Du am Rand vermauert hast vor Frostbeginn gut abdecken . Das Beste wär , die wurden noch abgedeckt etwas abtrochnen . Ich hab meine auch schon abgedeckt . Ohne Abdeckung sprengt Dir der Frost die Steine ganz schnell .
Na dann fühl Dich mal bei uns Wohl  
Du kannst Deine Erfahrungen gern hier einbringen .

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Wolfgang,
herzlich willkommen auch von meiner Seite.
Was Du "teich-technisch" schon so alles auf die Beine gestellt hast - grandios!
Ich werde mit großer Begeisterung Fotos von dem Bewuchs Deiner Teiche anschauen im nächsten Jahr... wenn dann wieder was zu sehen ist.
Dir einstweilen viel Spaß mit uns Teichvverückten,


----------



## Limnos (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hi

In der Zwischenzeit kann ich mit Aufnahmen aus meinem "Archiv" dienen. In vierzig Teichjahren ist so einiges zusammen gekommen, wenn auch die frühere Fotos von meiner Kustfertigkeit und von Zahn der Zeit her zu wünschen übrig lassen. Ich beginne hier mal mit Gräsern am Teich, genauer mit __ Seggen der Gattung Carex
Oben v.l.n.r.  Raue Segge C. hirta, Igelsegge C. echinata,  Hohe Segge C. elata
Unten v.l.n.r. Gelbe Segge C. flava, Morgensternsegge C. grayi 2x (Nordamerika)


----------

